# John Ringo



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about this author? They have quite a few of his books at my local library and I was wondering if they are worth the read. Some of them look to be quite good from reading the jackets.


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 23, 2007)

Very military SF (or militaristic semi fantasy.
Convincing in his decriptions of violence, and not afraid to kill off characters.
Also collaborates well.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahh thanks I will give some a try then, I am just finishing up the second book in a series by a new author Brandon Sanderson. 

In this story, magic is all about metals and a thing called Allomancy. These Allomancer's are of a few varieties, most can only consume and burn one type of metal, but then there are the rare Allomancer's who can burn all the metal types and they are known as Mistborn, because they alone are unafraid to venture out into the night mists...the mists are alive. 

It is one of the best new stories I have read in a while and Brandon Sanderson just became one of my favorite authors.


----------



## aarathi (Nov 26, 2007)

Many books available by John ringo
March to the Sea
              March to the Stars
              March Upcountry
              We Few
Ghost
              Kildar
              Choosers of the Slain
              Unto the Breach
A Hymn Before Battle
                Gust Front
                When the Devil Dances
                Hells Faire
                The Hero
                Cally's War
                Watch on the Rhine are some of these books


----------



## JDP (Nov 26, 2007)

If they're in your library anyway and you like the jackets/blurbs etc., pick one up and give it a go!


----------

